# How many angelfish



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

How many angelfish can I keep in a 38 gallon tank?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you planning on keeping them in a regular planted tank with other fish, etc. I would say none. Unless your going to relocate them when they grow.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

They will be there alone, I have some plecos in there and shrimp but that's it


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's a large fish full grown; body itself gets big, and finnage makes it 3x the size. Reconsider.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just to give you an idea. This is a 46g tank:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

If I recall correctly, there is a member who has discus in a tank around the size of my tank


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I know of people that keep 2 in a 29 gallon. I'd say no more than 3, but 2 would be better.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

A full grown angel will gladly eat the shrimp, so I don't think they will make suitable tank mates. I know my angels devour anything that will fit in their mouths and shrimp are a favorite. HTH


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I heard that 2 would be fine, but those 2 being a breeding pair. I could be wrong because i have no experience. But i was doing a toon of research on this and almost everyone said that 2 in even a 29 Gallon would be perfect? 

I could however see the angels when bigger eating all your littel shrimp though. :C


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I started out with 7 juveniles in a 46g. In a few weeks 3 will be moved to a 29g I have setup and waiting. None are anywhere near the size in the posted pic though. If need be I'll get a 75g and part with the 29g and relocate 5 or so in there leaving just 2 in the 46g.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I had 5 altum angels in a 72 and it was like a herd of horses in a small paddock. It can be done, but there's a lot of bumping & shoving. I would love to get angels again some day but I think they need a huge tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Could you imagine a few Angels in the tank I referenced above. Of course you could do it, but why would you want to.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Could you imagine a few Angels in the tank I referenced above. Of course you could do it, but why would you want to.


 yep.......surviving is different to thriving. really dont know why people insist on cramming as many fish as they can into a tank. I could fit 100 people in my lounge - shoulder to shoulder, hip to hip......but why would I want to? As my dear old dad used to say: Just because you can, doesnt mean you should. Common sense.


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

The Dude said:


> I started out with 7 juveniles in a 46g. In a few weeks 3 will be moved to a 29g I have setup and waiting. None are anywhere near the size in the posted pic though. If need be I'll get a 75g and part with the 29g and relocate 5 or so in there leaving just 2 in the 46g.


 
How are they doing? roud:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

hmmmmmm, i guess,how many can i fit in a 55 gallon then?


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

comfortably, or uncomfortably?


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

tbh ...... i would only put angels in a tall tank, but thats just my opinion. You will get some great advice here tho :icon_mrgr


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

Vancat2 said:


> comfortably, or uncomfortably?


 sounds like a shoe shopping trip with my daughter....she doesnt care how tight they are as long as she can get her feet in them and they look good....lol..


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Vancat2 said:


> comfortably, or uncomfortably?


comfortably


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

4 in a 55g until a pair forms


----------



## Triad Angels (Apr 14, 2011)

Rule of thumb is 10 gallons per adult angel .


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i got an idea.

55 gallon tank.
mts capped with......something..........


6 juvie angels (till pairing then rehome 4 fish)
my breeding pair of GBR's
A bunch of cories
plecos (maybe)

on a 55 gallon tank if i had 2x48 inch t5no,would that be lowtech?


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

Again, the rule of thumb is 10 gallons per adult angels, plus an extra ten gallons for good measure.

But that's for commercial breeders, I'm not sure I'd recommend those stocking levels for anything with less rigorous water change and parameter control schedules.

You could certainly get way with two angels in a tank that size. But once they became fully grown (eventually) they'd probably look and feel a little cramped.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

adult pairs have zero space issues in a 55g (in my fish's opinion)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

snafuspyramid said:


> Again, the rule of thumb is 10 gallons per adult angels, plus an extra ten gallons for good measure.
> 
> But that's for commercial breeders, I'm not sure I'd recommend those stocking levels for anything with less rigorous water change and parameter control schedules.
> 
> You could certainly get way with two angels in a tank that size. But once they became fully grown (eventually) they'd probably look and feel a little cramped.


Honestly what's the point of posting stocking levels for a commercial breeder. This OP is trying to do that right thing and I don't think he's a commercial breeder.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

but what about the other fish with tha angels?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Honestly what's the point of posting stocking levels for a commercial breeder. This OP is trying to do that right thing and I don't think he's a commercial breeder.


I'm really trying to do the right thing  and I'm no breeder

Im going to go start a journal for my tank


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

amberskye said:


> How are they doing? roud:


My Angels are doing wonderful. The 46g is still plenty big for them so I haven't put anything into the 29g yet other than plants. After seeing the size of that one Angel my wife and I are planning on getting the 75g and keeping the 46g. Neither of us could stand to part with any of them. They are amazing and full of personality.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

amberskye said:


> yep.......surviving is different to thriving. really dont know why people insist on cramming as many fish as they can into a tank. I could fit 100 people in my lounge - shoulder to shoulder, hip to hip......but why would I want to? As my dear old dad used to say: Just because you can, doesnt mean you should. Common sense.


And how many fish do you have in your 30??


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I know he's not a breeder. That's why I suggested he not rely too heavily on it, even though it's usually distributed as the conventional wisdom. Including on this thread.

Bottom line? With a tank that size you'll be fine with an angelfish pair, keeping up on maintenance of course. But after a year or two you MIGHT want a bigger tank, if for no reason other than aesthetics. I've no doubt the fish pictured above is in splendid health; but you'll agree it looks a little cosy in there.


----------

